# New TT-S Owner



## Audi_Matt (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi all,

Just saying hi as this is my first post on the forum. I have been sitting back and surfing the forum for a couple of months and I have to say what an awesome place this is. Great people and great advice.

Just want to share my car/specs.

Audi TT-S

Meteor Grey
S-Tronic
All options ticked

AMD remap, been running it for a month now. Awesome. 300 bhp and 291lbft as dyno tested.

Kind regards,

Matt


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome heres another great link you might want to join www.toc.co.uk


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum 8)


----------



## GreekTT (Jan 5, 2009)

Welcome to the forum mate 

Waiting for some pics!!!


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Audi_Matt said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just saying hi as this is my first post on the forum. I have been sitting back and surfing the forum for a couple of months and I have to say what an awesome place this is. Great people and great advice.
> 
> Matt


Hi Matt and welcome along

couldn't have put it better

as greek said get some pics up as soon as the weather has cleared up and you've given it a wash :wink:

don't be afraid to ask questions and contribute to the forum, how about a thread on your AMD remap in the MK2 section


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum


----------

